# Chocolate and Wine Pairing



## aguynamedrobert (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
This might have been discussed before but I'm not sure.  Either way, What are some nice wines, wether dessert or regular wines, that go well with chocolate?  I think Black Muscat goes well.  Anyone else have certain wines or types of wines that go well with dark chocolate?

Thanks in advance for your help,
Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## college_cook (Mar 7, 2007)

I would imagine that some Pinot Noirs would go well.  I've had some Australian Syrah's that had a some chocolatey undertones and would definitely pair well with chocolate.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2007)

Banfi Rosa Regale - it's a very deep pink, Italian, sparkling dessert wine and is FABULOUS with chocolate.

I like a red zinfandel with chocolate too.  The stronger the wine the more cocoa I like.  With the zin I like a 72% cacao - with a port a 52% is fine.  I do prefer a dark chocolate over a milk chocolate with any reds.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 7, 2007)

I always enjoy port or maderia with chocolate.


----------



## Toots (Mar 7, 2007)

I like a tawny port or bubbly.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you for all the suggestions so far...I am noting all of these down to look into...

Thanks again and keep them comin,
Robert Noel
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## cjs (Mar 8, 2007)

...and of course Champagne goes with any %%%%% of chocolate!!!


----------



## lulu (Mar 8, 2007)

I am not a huge fan of Champagne and chocolate pairings.  I did read somewhere that Champagne produced for export to the states is generally sweeter, so maybe with the sweeter champagnes the pairing is more comfortable.  That said, I like my champagne perfectly, and I never enjoy either chocolate or the champagne too much together.  Now, that said a nice spumante DOES work for me.    Muscats work for me with very dark chocolates well, but anything lighter and I feel like I am on a sugar high and other flavours in the mix are lost.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 8, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Banfi Rosa Regale - it's a very deep pink, Italian, sparkling dessert wine and is FABULOUS with chocolate.


 I agree with you, Elf.  I think that Brachetto d'Acqui (which this is) is the best pairing with chocolate I've ever had, especially when the chocolate is flavored with a fruit, like raspberry or apricot....


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 8, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Banfi Rosa Regale - it's a very deep pink, Italian, sparkling dessert wine and is FABULOUS with chocolate.
> 
> I like a red zinfandel with chocolate too.  The stronger the wine the more cocoa I like.  With the zin I like a 72% cacao - with a port a 52% is fine.  I do prefer a dark chocolate over a milk chocolate with any reds.



How did I miss this??????   Lou and I go to a champagne tasting party at a very lovely resort in Vermont every December.  For the past two years, they have had the Banfi Rosa Regale offered in the area where they are serving the desserts.  It's fabulous!!!!  We've enjoyed many bottles since the first taste, two years ago.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 8, 2007)

The last time I paired wine & chocolate was for dinner one night when I was single.  A 3 level box of Godiva's and a 1997 Chappelet Cab.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2007)

and was there another pairing later?  sorry, couldnt' resist..........


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 8, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> and was there another pairing later? sorry, couldnt' resist..........


 
Yeah, my face to a pillow.


----------

